# Exposição "EXTREMUS" - Um Olhar Fotográfico pelos Extremos do nosso Planeta!



## ecobcg (28 Jun 2022 às 14:32)

Olá a todos!
Tenho o prazer de vos convidar a todos para esta minha nova exposição fotográfica, intitulada "_EXTREMUS_", onde poderão ver um pouco do meu trabalho fotográfico realizado nestes últimos anos, a captar vários eventos extremos em alguns locais do planeta, deste tempestades ao vulcão de La Palma! A exposição decorrerá de 5 a 29 de julho, todos os dias úteis, das 16h00 às 22h00, na Casa Real do Compromisso Marítimo de Ferragudo, no Algarve.
Apareçam! Estarei lá no dia 4, para a inauguração e possivelmente depois em outros dias aleatórios.


----------



## Iceberg (28 Jun 2022 às 16:26)

Parabéns pela iniciativa e votos de muito sucesso na divulgação do trabalho.


----------



## raposo_744 (28 Jun 2022 às 18:57)

que seja um sucesso!


----------



## ecobcg (28 Jun 2022 às 20:00)

Iceberg disse:


> Parabéns pela iniciativa e votos de muito sucesso na divulgação do trabalho.





raposo_744 disse:


> que seja um sucesso!



Obrigado aos dois! Vamos lá ver!  Mas estou confiante!


----------



## ecobcg (4 Jul 2022 às 11:35)

Bom dia!
Só para relembrar.. é hoje a inauguração da exposição "EXTREMUS", pelas 18h00 em Ferragudo.
Depois continuará patente até dia 29 de Julho, dias úteis das 16h00 às 22h00.
Quem puder, apareça!


----------



## joralentejano (4 Jul 2022 às 12:03)

ecobcg disse:


> Bom dia!
> Só para relembrar.. é hoje a inauguração da exposição "EXTREMUS", pelas 18h00 em Ferragudo.
> Depois continuará patente até dia 29 de Julho, dias úteis das 16h00 às 22h00.
> Quem puder, apareça!


Certamente será bastante interessante, é uma pena estar tão distante porque gostaria de estar presente. 
É uma excelente iniciativa e desejo que tenhas muito sucesso na divulgação do teu trabalho!


----------



## ecobcg (4 Jul 2022 às 13:28)

joralentejano disse:


> Certamente será bastante interessante, é uma pena estar tão distante porque gostaria de estar presente.
> É uma excelente iniciativa e desejo que tenhas muito sucesso na divulgação do teu trabalho!



Muito Obrigado! 
Se vieres entretanto de férias para o Algarve, já sabes! eheh!


----------



## ecobcg (25 Ago 2022 às 17:25)

Boa tarde a todos!
Para quem estiver pelo Algarve, a Exposição "EXTREMUS" está agora presente na FATACIL 2022, em Lagoa.
Até ao próximo Domingo, dia 28 de Agosto, das 18h00 às 01h00. Eu estarei por lá durante todo o período da exposição.


----------



## João Pedro (26 Ago 2022 às 00:49)

Quando é que fazes uma na Invicta?


----------



## ecobcg (26 Ago 2022 às 10:01)

João Pedro disse:


> Quando é que fazes uma na Invicta?


Ehehe! Seria um prazer! Pode ser que surja a oportunidade!


----------



## StormRic (26 Ago 2022 às 15:30)

ecobcg disse:


> Ehehe! Seria um prazer! Pode ser que surja a oportunidade!



Lisboa fica mais perto... (sem desfazer na Invicta, claro)


----------



## João Pedro (26 Ago 2022 às 23:10)

StormRic disse:


> Lisboa fica mais perto... (sem desfazer na Invicta, claro)


Desde que seja numa altura em que eu esteja aí por baixo então pode ser, eu deixo


----------



## StormRic (26 Ago 2022 às 23:23)

João Pedro disse:


> Desde que seja numa altura em que eu esteja aí por baixo então pode ser, eu deixo



Por outro lado, tenho certas saudades de visitar o Porto. Já o Algarve é mais difícil, nesta altura então é mesmo impossível, mas sempre com pena, claro.


----------



## João Pedro (26 Ago 2022 às 23:32)

StormRic disse:


> Por outro lado, tenho certas saudades de visitar o Porto. Já o Algarve é mais difícil, nesta altura então é mesmo impossível, mas sempre com pena, claro.


Decide-te, o Bruno precisa de saber se sempre vai ser no Porto ou se afinal vai ser em Lisboa!


----------



## StormRic (26 Ago 2022 às 23:33)

João Pedro disse:


> Decide-te, o Bruno precisa de saber se sempre vai ser no Porto ou se afinal vai ser em Lisboa!



E se fizéssemos uma votação aqui no fórum? 
Sem carácter vinculativo, claro.


----------



## João Pedro (26 Ago 2022 às 23:36)

StormRic disse:


> E se fizéssemos uma votação aqui no fórum?
> Sem carácter vinculativo, claro.


Eu voto que haja uma no Porto e outra em Lisboa, pronto!


----------



## StormRic (26 Ago 2022 às 23:38)

João Pedro disse:


> Eu voto que haja uma no Porto e outra em Lisboa, pronto!


Subscrevo.


----------



## ecobcg (30 Ago 2022 às 12:09)

Eheh!! Bora lá!


----------

